
How Data Science Helps Marketing - gk1
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-data-science-helps-marketing-d63980fcc8fa
======
mhraza95
Data science is rapidly changing marketing. Specifically, contextual marketing
is on the rise. Contextual marketing differs from traditional marketing. As
its name suggests, this type of marketing strategy is all about CONTEXT. We
are no longer interested in observing and predicting how people will carry out
simple conscious-decision making. Instead, with this type of marketing, we
seek to observe the habits that individuals get into when buying a certain
product, booking a trip, or browsing through online catalogues.

